# Snack stick stall....



## Mofatguy (Jul 8, 2019)

Yesterday I smoked 2lbs of ground venison snack sticks using Hi mtn. seasoning.

Smoked on my Big Chief smoker. Outside temp @85 degrees. 2hrs of hickory chips mixed with hickory pellets.

Before, I had always used this smoker setting on a concrete slab in front of a shop building.  Last time I made snack sticks they reached 165 IT in 2 1/2 hrs.

This time I did things different.  I put the smoker on some concrete blocks with air space under the smoker and cooked on my deck. The only other thing different was these were caseless sticks and the others were in casings.

After 2hrs of smoke and 3hrs total cook they stalled at 129 IT. 30 minutes later they were at 127 IT!  Pulled them and finished in kitchen oven to get to temp.  Flavor and texture is fine.

Why did they stall and then drop? 

Thoughts?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 8, 2019)

Up on blocks, you are cooling off the heating element..  AND.... caseless sticks are more susceptible to evaporative cooling than cased meats...


----------



## Mofatguy (Jul 8, 2019)

Ok. That was kinda my thoughts but wasn't sure.
Wondering if more blocks underneath to create a floor would work?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 9, 2019)

I have 2 Big Chiefs...  I set them on 3/4" plywood...


----------

